# Goannas are a Man's Best Friend



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 11, 2009)

You see lots fo threads where people ask "what is the best first snake" or "what is the best first lizard". Many replies are from people who have one or two of a particular species and give advice as to the character fo that species in general.

so....... following on from that I have worked out (from my own experience with three of them) that Lace Monitors are the ideal first lizards because they have wonderful temperaments, eat well, dont get bothered by cats and never bite. I highly recommend them.


----------



## andyh (Feb 11, 2009)

Geez thats great to see, the only time mine does that is when he wants to bite your face off!!!


----------



## thenicewitch (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics Pete! I will have to come around for a cuddle (from the lizard). I will remember this thread when the next person asks me- "What is the best first lizard for my 10 year old?"
Wendy


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 11, 2009)

thenicewitch said:


> (from the lizard).


 Damn It!!!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like they have a good enclosure if thats their behind you!


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 11, 2009)

Pete, are you able to do this with your other Lacies?

Also, do they remain calm during feeding?


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 11, 2009)

awsome!! nice lacey! i cant wait to get mine!!! less then a month now!!!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous monitor.


----------



## cris (Feb 11, 2009)

For some reason i dont trust goannas near my neck, but it looks like you get along well


----------



## Jason (Feb 11, 2009)

fantastic shot mate! wth out a dount one of the most amazing animals you could ever keep. i only hope mine turns out like that in the future.

here is a pic of the little one, 18 months old and about 2ft total length. not bitey or agressive, little easy spooked but will grow out of that.... after sitting at 40 for a few hours though bit to fast to handle. will def be getting more in the near future hopefully.... highly recomend them.

sorry its a bad pic


----------



## bulionz (Feb 11, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Damn It!!!


 your wife no about this lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nick, my other two are able to be handled but less likely to sit there for a photo. I can hand feed the big one OK and the Bells but the smaller male is ballistic with mice. Mince is fine. I will point out however that although I CAN hand feed them I dont. Dave Kirschner has many stitches as a result of a feeding response from his big male that is also a very tame lizard.

And no Justin, Patty doesn't frequent APS so I am OK.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 12, 2009)

Awww Pete that is just too cute  How gorgeous are those lizards of yours. I want one  Oh, and that guy in the pic is a nice looking fellow too.

So Pete are you suggestion a lacy is a great first lizard?

I have ordered a spiny tailed monitor from a Coffs Harbour breeder. He has eggs in incubator due in about 3 weeks. I so can't wait


----------



## ad (Feb 12, 2009)

hehehe Its not tame, its paralyzed with embarassment by being put on that Blues Jersey 

Nice pics, a tame monitor is very cool 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kath, this post has a lot of sarcasm in it. I see lots of threads asking for the best first snake and people reply saying theirs is the best because their individual pet is a good one. A Lacey is almost certainly the WORST first lizard to own (assuming we are never allowed to have Komodo Dragons in Aus) as you can see from the psots made by other people who own them. A persons experience with a small sample of a species is absolutley no indication of how that species will react on the whole.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 12, 2009)

ad said:


> hehehe Its not tame, its paralyzed with embarassment by being put on that Blues Jersey


You got that right :lol:

I don't think I've ever seen a lacy that placid. Gorgeous critter (the monitor....don't you start with me boyo  ).


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Gorgeous critter. Mum and dad are just as placid. I think Dave Kirschner must also selectively breed for temperament


----------



## Kersten (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol, smartypants.

Shame we can't accurately predict future behaviour, I'd be happy to own them if I thought they'd be like that.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe there is a system for getting them like this. Bob Gleeson gets wild caught adult males that placid in days. I have three unrelated lacies and all are great.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 12, 2009)

my bigger 2 can be just like that,but i still dont trust them fully,as if they think food they can snap,lol and a bite from a adult is something i wouldnt wish on my worst enemy,ouch


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow!!!! I want one!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 12, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I believe there is a system for getting them like this. Bob Gleeson gets wild caught adult males that placid in days. I have three unrelated lacies and all are great.




I would really love to work with this guy. I want to know what he does he is amazing. Does his hypnotise them? :lol: I just can't get over it.

 Pete knows me well - dumb blonde who needs every joke spelt out to understand it  You're a funny bloke PJ. I am getting a spiny tail in a few weeks so I am going to be bias and say THEY are the best to start with. Billabong has a placid perentie. The guy there can cuddle him - he lays his head in his lap while he sits there picking old skin off him. I'd love a lacy one day. I have my Grade 2 license now so am not as restricted.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 12, 2009)

come over and cuddle my lacies anytime Pete muhahahahaha, I'll supply the bandages.
its certain;y grown since I saw it.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats amazing PJ 64,ive never seen a Lacie that placid b4,being able to get cuddles and kisses from such a awesome lizard.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pics P.J .I love my Lacies but I dont think I could or should try that with them


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow Nice Monitors. u must feel so honoured


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 12, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Bob Gleeson gets wild caught adult males that placid in days.


 
How does he do that?


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to know what he secret is. We did our catch n release course with his 6ft brown snake. We didn't know at the time but it came in the ring with a 98% certainty of not biting. I was intimidated by its size, being longer than I was tall meant I had to grab him further up the body (in closer range of his mouth) but learn later on that we had a "tame" snake and most likely would not have bitten. He swung around a couple times when I went to grab him - scared the s*$t out of me and made me drop him but I still thought he was a beautiful big snake.

Sorry PJ, took the attention away from your lacies. If you think they are a great experience, let's see you handle Jamie's lacies 

but of course that swings the argument back the other way doesn't it? Just because someone has a psycho lacy doesn't mean they should all be branded as psycho's.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Caesar has limited but some partial sight Kath. He swung around to often at the right moment even before he was touched.
Not all lacies may be psycho but sometimes its a good idea to suspect that they all could be.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 13, 2009)

We thought we had Boris, not Caesar, so we were just as surprised that this "blind" snake could strike at my hook


----------

